
Be a Frontend Engineer at reddit - geekrax
http://blog.reddit.com/2013/11/be-frontend-engineer-at-reddit.html
======
Raphmedia
"strong backend programming skills" for a Frontend job?

Sure, having your frond-end developer know a bit of backend is a must. But
"strong backend programming skills"? Wouldn't that person simply go work on
the back end to get a better paycheck?

